# question about tanning



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I recently got a pelt back from a taxidermist, it's a fox. It was salted, washed in water, salt and acid, then he put mekenzie tanning formula on it. There is blood stains on the inside of the cape. My question is, why are they there and can I put anything on it to help? I'm concerned about the blood spots. What do you think. Thank You.[/i]


----------

